# TRANSPORT: PA to MI -RESOLVED-



## katt (Feb 26, 2007)

i wish i could help, but i am in the wrong part of michigan to be of any aide. . .

hopefully it all works out. . .


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 27, 2007)

If she would be willing to wait another monthuntil the end of April....that's when Dutch Nationals are and they arein Kalamazoo,MI. There's a LOT of dutch breeders in the tri-state areawho will be driving out there. I suggest locating the Dutch breeders inPA and Ohio and see if between the lot of them they might be able toaid in transport.

-JAK


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip JAK. I was actually wonderingabout this since I know there are a lot of shows coming up, I just dontknow howthe bundergroundpeople feelaboutworking with breeders. You know how the whole rescue v breeders thinggoes. I think it would have to be someone I know and trust in order torecommend them.

Also, I think its pretty urgent. The woman who is giving them up is terminally ill and doesnt have much time left. 

Theyre working on getting a schedule and route, if anyone can help, please pm me.


----------



## dootsmom (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Haley, I have volunteered, if the transport moves through NJ from the North end
of NJ ( via Route 80). If there is anyone that can move themfrom West of Allentown, towards Pittsburg, this would behelpful. Charlotte


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 27, 2007)

*Well, if its that urgent, mayebt heBunderground people shouldn't be so picky, eh? If people are willign tohelp for a better cause, I think they shoudl try to see pastit. In a way though I see where they are coming from. Butthere's a difference from beign a breeder and a responsible breeder. Icouldnt' ebar to see one of my babies go for meat or through anauction. Even if I havet o give them to pet stores, that's still betterand I know they're goign to ''pet'' homes. I work with a pet storenearby that is just great. My bunnies sell realyl quick because theyare so tame.
And the one mini rex I brought there ended up going home with an employee.

-JAK



Haley wrote: *


> Thanks for the tip JAK. I wasactually wondering about this since I know there are a lot of showscoming up, I just dont know howthebundergroundpeople feelabout working with breeders.You know how the whole rescue v breeders thing goes. I think it wouldhave to be someone I know and trust in order to recommend them.
> 
> Also, I think its pretty urgent. The woman who is giving them up is terminally ill and doesnt have much time left.
> 
> Theyre working on getting a schedule and route, if anyone can help, please pm me.


----------



## Haley (Mar 7, 2007)

Heres the schedule (hopefully) for transport this weekend:

*Sat. March 9th through Sun. March 10th*

Philadephia to Lancaster-STILL NEEDED!

Lancaster to Harrisburg- May be Covered

Harrisburg to Pittsburgh (2 segments): STILL NEEDED!

Pittsburgh to Ohio border- NEEDED

Ohio to Michigan (2 segments)- possiblycovered later Sat evening or Sun
evening

Here's the situation:
From what the owner says, it sounds like there is a bonded group of 3,
another 3 that can travel in a carrier together but are not necessarily
bonded, and 4 that each must go in their own carrier. 

So the bunnies will take up a lot of space in the car. If anyone canhelp, please let me know. You dont have to be a bunderground member tohelp out- this is from a private owner to a MI rescue, bunderground isjust helping to coordinate.

Thanks!


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey all! I am in Ohio I can fosterthem and find New homes for them if transporting to Michigan is theissue I am in south central Ohio I am only 2.5 hours from PA boarderand I have people here wanting to adopt bunnies and give them a newhome. If this makes transport easier I will be willing to getthem New Homes.



Ben


----------



## Haley (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Ben!

Well, they actually dont need homes for the bunnies. The lady is makinga donation to the Michigan rescue and they will stay there permanently.The rescue houses several rabbits permanently and this lady hasrequested they stay there. 

So were just trying to move them from PA to MI. Do you have anyone willing to be involved in a transport?

Thanks!


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 8, 2007)

No Sorry! I wish I did I could do more if I hadsomeone. Right now I am gearing up for Easter seasonrescues. I have already call the local Humae Society and thelocal paper and the paper is Publishing a thing for me FREE and theHumane society Has all my information too. I have recievedsome Donations from some local 4-H clubs for the bunnies we areexpecting. But if I can be any futher Help Please let me Know.



Ben


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 8, 2007)

Wish i could help but too far away! good luck!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I just got an email from the House Rabbitsociety telling me about this. And They were looking for someone nearPittsburgh to take the 7 bunnies into Ohio. I made some phone calls andemails.

I guess now that person is...me. And I'll be making a 2+hour trip to Ohio with the bunnies in tow on Sunday. 

And all before breakfast. I shouldn't even be awake yet....


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 9, 2007)

*Wow lotz of huggs..that is an extremly nicething to do... you dont really know them and your helping them andthere rabbits...that is sutch a sweet thing to do. You are an extreamlynice person!*



*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Well, I just got an email from the House Rabbit society tellingme about this. And They were looking for someone near Pittsburgh totake the 7 bunnies into Ohio. I made some phone calls and emails.
> 
> I guess now that person is...me. And I'll be making a 2+hour trip to Ohio with the bunnies in tow on Sunday.
> 
> And all before breakfast. I shouldn't even be awake yet....


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 9, 2007)

The members at the Lagomorph Lounge are workingwith Bunderground on this transport also. It lookslike we have members that can complete the transport from Columbus, OHto the finish. We also have someone willing to transport fromHarrisburg to Pittsburg.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 9, 2007)

Can someone post what legs are stillneeded? Don't think I'm in the route that's being taken as itis about 150 miles south of me.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2007)

*Heck yeah I am.



lovethetailyall wrote: *


> *Wow lotz ofhuggs..that is an extremly nice thing to do... you dont really knowthem and your helping them and there rabbits...that is sutch a sweetthing to do. You are an extreamly nice person!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks like its all covered! The bunnies were picked up today and transported to PA, tomorrow they will continue on to Michigan.

Thanks Jesse and everyone from LL who is making this possible! 

Make sure to get us some pics if you can!


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 11, 2007)

Yea now the bun buns are all safe and happy! youguys did a great thing! huggs and bunny licks from the 7 babays in mybasement!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2007)

Condolences to the poor woman in the sad position of giving up her bunnies in the first place. ink iris:

Thanks to Ben (also for your post on the Rescue List in the Library)for the offer, and Haley, Dootsmom,Jesse (yah Jesse!),Slavetoabunny, Bundergroundand the Lagomorph Lounge formaking it all happen. 

Great job guys!! :hug:



sas:bouquet:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 11, 2007)

Jesse gets to meet LL's amazing head moderatorAlohi when she picks up the buns in Pittsburg. Keith who istaking the buns from her in Ohio is another amazing person.He and his wife are extremely active in the Buckeye HRS. I'vebeen to their home near Toledo and they usually foster 15+ bunnies atany one time there. So many caring people!!!!

Safe travels to all - and we want pictures.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2007)

If the woman is up for receiving emails, I'd like to send her a thankyou note for being such a caring bunny parent. 

sas :expressionless


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah Alohi was nice,she even called me 2 hourslater to check on me, I thought that was nice. She has one of the bestlaughs ever. Its very hearty. Imagine like, steak and potato dinnertranslated into a laugh. It was that good. 

Kieth was awesome too. I love how he picks up the phone and instead ofsaying ''hello'' he says '' Good morning!''. He brought his Germansheperd to the pickup. I love GSD's. My favorite. And as soon as weboth got out of our vehicles....we smelled skunk. And we wereboth like ''ew.....it wasn't me..."

Erron bought me breakfast at McDonald's. I haven't been awakein tiem for that in like 5 years. And the kid made my oreo mcFlurryAWESOME. Erron was like '' you should have said to him 'thank you formaking it out of dreams' ". 

And I was so hysterical from lack of sleep...and I had to use thebathroom at the mcdonalds...and I don't my thing and there's ladies oneither side of me and I realized....I was going a LONG time. And I wasjust thinking to myself "This is a really long pee, they're going tothink there's something wrong with me:" And then I started laughing.Which probably made it even more weird. BEcause I definitely was busyfor over a minute. And then I was laughing like a circus clown. Curseddaylight savings. 

So I'm home now and it all went great. And I'm sleepy. And I have to go meet someone in like 2 hours. *yawn*


-JAK


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad you are back home safe and sound.Another LL'er, Tara, will be making the final leg of thejourney. I hope she takes some pictures - she's pretty goodabout that. If she does I'll be certain to share them here.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 11, 2007)

Just heard from Tara.....the transport iscomplete, all went well. She is going to get mepictures. I'll post then ASAP.

A job well done....I love the collaboration between the two bunnyboards. You know, between the two boards we have alot of bunny power and can accomplish a lot. Weshould band together on a lot more issues.


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 11, 2007)

*Haa haa!! ohh gosh! Ohh well the pee was for a good cause!!:bunnydance:*

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Yeah Alohi was nice,she even called me 2 hours later to check onme, I thought that was nice. She has one of the best laughs ever. Itsvery hearty. Imagine like, steak and potato dinner translated into alaugh. It was that good.
> 
> Kieth was awesome too. I love how he picks up the phone and instead ofsaying ''hello'' he says '' Good morning!''. He brought his Germansheperd to the pickup. I love GSD's. My favorite. And as soon as weboth got out of our vehicles....we smelled skunk. And we wereboth like ''ew.....it wasn't me..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> A job well done....I love the collaboration between the twobunny boards. You know, between the two boards wehave a lot of bunny power and can accomplish a lot.We should band together on a lot more issues.


I agree! We should band together and take over the world 

But yeah, both this transport and that last one could not have takenplace without the help from the wonderful members of LL and RO. Bunnypeople are the best! 

I cant wait to see some pics!

Oh, and sas, I dont think anyone has this lady's email. I havent seenit on any of the emails Ive gotten. I think she is really ill. I wishall owners were so proactive and thoughtful though. I cant imagine howhard this must be for her though


----------



## lovethetailyall (Mar 12, 2007)

I Feel so sad for the lady! She had to give up her bunnies...that would kill me..:shock:

I hope she feels better..Does enyone now what she had?:kiss:


----------

